
Britains first Bitcoin heist: masked men held crypto-currency trader at gunpoint - mbgaxyz
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5322171/Pictured-barn-raiders-committed-bitcoin-robbery.html
======
tomalpha
Also here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16251390](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16251390)

